# Hows the Alberta season going



## albertashooter (Mar 31, 2006)

how has everybodys archery season gone so far. I live in Red Deer and hunt allot of mulies around eckville area and saw about 1/2 dozen awesome bucks this year. But i lucked out and got a big fork horn to walk by at 3 yards. this was early october. then yesterday my uncle who i hunt with the most got a 3x4 muley that looks like a 3x4 basket white-tail rack. this has been our best year yet as we dont hunt stands so its allot tougher. anyways how has everyone else done in Alberta so far?


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm saving my tags from last year and this....if I get skunked again next year, I'll have enough paper to boil up a nice pot of 'Tag Soup'.....

My biggest problem is I just don't have enough time to devote to hunting, no time to scout, an odd afternoon here or there to go and try and find something. Work work work.......


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

I've been really lucky. I got a nice muley on Sept 11 and a 5x5 bull elk on the 21st. I've been mostly building my garage since then. I haven't had a lot of time to hunt for whitetail but I'm also going to go up and do the Camp Wainwright hunt during the primitive weapons season.


----------



## albertashooter (Mar 31, 2006)

id say youve had a good year so far. where u get those bad boys. that is great for archery. have you get them scored?


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

albertashooter said:


> id say youve had a good year so far. where u get those bad boys. that is great for archery. have you get them scored?


He got them right behind the front leg like they are supposed to be right russ:wink:

I ended up getting a 5x6 bull elk also so far this year, going to try to get my whitetail with my bow in rifle season also

Travis


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

albertashooter said:


> id say youve had a good year so far. where u get those bad boys. that is great for archery. have you get them scored?


The drying period isn't over yet for the mule deer, the elk is short by about 25". I'm going to get Terry B to score it anyway.


----------



## Ken.C (May 13, 2007)

Russ,

What time of day did you shoot that elk and from what range?


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

It was the evening, I can't remember the exact time. But it was 1/2 past the hour.


----------



## Ken.C (May 13, 2007)

I only ask because the elk were way more active in the morning while ruttting here.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Ken, from my experience the elk are almost always more active in the morning than the evening. The elk that I got was the 5th one I called in and the only one I didn't mess up.


----------

